# Singaporene hospitality Am I so wrong!!



## jobseeker (Aug 29, 2008)

OK I am going to post a email I sent today to enquire about SQ miles from EBay and the response’s.

We all like a bargin, we all want to get value for money, I am a housewife, my husband does not earn the so called massive expat package. I would love to work but no jobs for me as I don’t have a degree!! yes I have tried and failed in getting a job. We survive, we live OK but the thread I am about to start shows my dissatisfaction regarding Singapore and the people who have this perception of Expats here and the ignorance around it. I am so angry as this seems to be the conflicts I face almost daily...I am sad, I do want to go home and we will as soon as the market picks up. All I want to do is go home and meet my niece who is almost 2 and I have never met because funds have restricted us from going home for a visit since we arrive 2 years ago..... All I want is the best possible deal to get me home for a few weeks... Please let me know if I am wrong here, I will post the eBay add if I am allowed to


ME;
Hi 

I read your add on Ebay, just one question you state the cost of the ticket return economy and then state “The price of your air ticket will be at a 25% discount of the air ticket” Sorry for my ignorance I am a little confused can you please explain.

I am interested and I would like more information I am looking to travel to the UK in April 10. I will be travelling after 14th April (with in 1 week) I am somewhat flexible with dates going, however I must return to Singapore on the 8th May (leave on flight from UK on this date understanding I will arrive in SG on the 9/5/10). Times of flying I am happy to fly anytime during day/evening. 

I am looking for the cheapest possible ticket price and from what I have seen on Singapore airlines this is coming in at $1984 return including taxes, currently. I am able to get this cheaper on other air-lines, however at $500 or less if we can negotiate. I can get a return direct ticket at $1070 currently and I am sure if I hold out as intended maybe cheaper for return ticket than your offer.

I am happy to pay taxes at $484 without an issue if we can agree on a price for the points, within reason of course. 

I live central and would be happy to meet at my home to access internet etc


Regards


HIM;

Fare for 1 Adult: 1,500.00
Taxes & Surcharges: 484.00
Total: SGD 1,984.00

This means that you pay me 75% x 1500 = $1,125
Since there is a meet-up envisaged, you pay the taxes using yr creidit card. $ 484 
Total fare to you is $1,125 + 484 = $1,609

Hope this clarifies


Currently, these are available. As attached. Sorry you are unable to see the colours but most of the flights on the attached list are available.
The other dates for the forward flight are full for redemptions


ME;

Thanks for your prompt response, however as stated I can get the flight cheaper on other airlines, inclusive of taxes.

Regards 

HIM;
sorry but I am selling a flight on SQ and would only take comparisons with SQ fares.
If I want to buy a BMW car, I don't compare that with a Kia, do I?


OK ME HE P Me OFF with this responce.

No need to be so rude!!!! I said thanks, I was not insulting you at all, I also stated I was looking for the cheapest offer!!!

I could wait till next month or the next and SG airlines may have an offer!! I am after all a member too, however I do not have the points YET. I take your comments as an insult!!! Should I report what you are doing!! I wonder.

Please don’t think just because it is a Singapore airline it is the best, not always the case. I can get a ticket at your offer price from BA/Quantus in my opinion just as good, and nothing extra or diffrent....

Your written English was so crap you were not clear in what you were offering!!! Sort it out idiot, and go back to English school LAH!!

I also stated in my first email I was willing to wait, sadly I wasted my time even emailing you.....

I am assuming you gained the points on business trips and not via personal world travel.....It would seem the attitude of someone with little interlect to write such a comments

HIM

Saying thanks does not mean you were not rude. Just like saying you are sincere does not mean u are.

The goods in question is a seat on SQ to London. YOu can say someone else is selling the same seat for $x less. That is fair comparison,
But you cannot compare this with a seat on another airline, because there are differences, whether perceived or real is entirely of personal opinion

This simple logic, you cannot understand. Or if you could, then you were downright rude by bringing it up.
I gave the example of a BMW & Kia car because I was afraid that you couldn't understand. 
So I had to get the point thru 

Really, you can perceive a Kia to be as good as a BMW, but that's entirely your personal view. Others may not share it, so don't push yr own view onto others.
You can choose what you like, its yr choice. But the fact that you're hoping to get a SQ seat does say something about your views.


ME

Just get over yourself...I simply enquired and made no opinions, I simply declined as I felt it was an unfair price regardless of airline and informed you so...I have the money it is the principle, it was given to you for free, and I stated what I wished to pay. At least be fair if you wish to sell something you gained for nothing! What your doing is illegal and we will see what SQ has to say on the matter, we will see if there opinion counts. I do not push my opinions but you pushed your attitude great seller you are NOT

HIM:

stop *****ing and moaning about a few hundred dollars, our foreign talent. Are you keeping your travel allowance, looking for the lowest fare but still wanting to travel in comfort??? 

You started the whole thing by trying to get me to sell you a SQ ticket for the price of some airline which you were obviously NOT WILLING to board. You got a great attitude???? Go back to London!!!!!!!!

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

The simple fact is, he knew I was expat, he assumes I am rich hence his first response, I was angry at him...however is this really fair...His opinion is I am rich with and a travel allowance....he wanted 75% mark up for something that he gained for nothing, as soon as he seen my email in my opinion assumed I was rich expat talent...I will be corrected if I am wrong but this place don't half suck some times. If I was so talented wow I would never come here that’s for sure, I am just stuck like many other expat wives giving up my life in the UK with a great job, great friends. It’s impossible here to have any of that back ( I am sure I am not alone in this opinion although it is my own experience). I am not perfect but I am not a bad person, I want nothing more to be accepted for me no some expat wife with a label!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

And the point is ?? 

I always believed .. When in Rome .. 

And every country will have the good, bad and ugly.

Now your complaining about a private e-bay deal .. hah .. that sucks .. 

it is all about bargaining, and if you have lived here long enough .. you should know, Asians, especially Chinese, is about "FACE", and when you drive your bickering, they rather will turn and tell you that they don't want to sell. 

After all, this is Asia, and Asia is all about being nice, and getting things done nicely.

In US, you can sue for anything, including somebody refusing to sell you after advertising. In Asia, it will be "SORRY, WE ARE NOT interested to sell, go fly a kite .. ", and one of my previous employer, who was forced to tender for projects, purposely over priced it and when the customer calls for a better deal, he just says "sorry, take it or leave it .. and it is a tender, so if you don't find my price good, then go to another vendor .. "

The general assumption is, people are hard up to sell, and will fall on your feet, which is what happens in the west, where-as, in Asia, people will be happy to make a loss, instead of selling to somebody they just don't like .. 

Coming back to your question - you have hinted that when the market picks up, you will go back. Now tell my why any Singaporean should have no apathy for such mindset ? After all, the seller seems perfectly right it calling you a foreign talent, and implying you are here just for the money, and such money should rightfully go to a Singaporean, and you, having pushed yourself, seem to look for a place to vent your anger. Fair and square .. 

I am not a Singaporean, but having lived in Singapore for more than 10 years, I am not siding the seller, but, I will not say he or she is far off, when it comes to his feeling threatened and being bargained down.

When I was working part time in a retail outlet, we were selling our products at 'recommended retail price', i.e. you cannot sell below or more than that price (for example, Laptops .. ), and more often I was amused with foreigners who come up, and admire the price, and when we are ready to throw in freebies like Mouse or extra bags, the foreigners will go "I can actually get it much cheaper in another store .. " -> which is totally the wrong thing to say to any seller with an iota of self esteem. More often than ever, my colleagues will smile at the buyer, and take the stuff back and tell the buyer to go to the other shop instead.

Don't blame Singapore Hospitality. You tried to strike a hard bargain, and you let loose that you are an expat, and the native mentality of the seller kicked in - and I most likely would have said something similar, if I was a Singaporean .. 

Again, when in Rome .. and, again, I am not a Singaporean...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jobseeker said:


> We all like a bargin, we all want to get value for money, I am a housewife, my husband does not earn the so called massive expat package. I would love to work but no jobs for me as I don’t have a degree!! yes I have tried and failed in getting a job. We survive, we live OK but the thread I am about to start shows my dissatisfaction regarding Singapore and the people who have this perception of Expats here and the ignorance around it. I am so angry as this seems to be the conflicts I face almost daily...I am sad, I do want to go home and we will as soon as the market picks up. All I want to do is go home and meet my niece who is almost 2 and I have never met because funds have restricted us from going home for a visit since we arrive 2 years ago..... All I want is the best possible deal to get me home for a few weeks... Please let me know if I am wrong here, I will post the eBay add if I am allowed to
> 
> >>
> The simple fact is, he knew I was expat, he assumes I am rich hence his first response, I was angry at him...however is this really fair...His opinion is I am rich with and a travel allowance....he wanted 75% mark up for something that he gained for nothing, as soon as he seen my email in my opinion assumed I was rich expat talent...I will be corrected if I am wrong but this place don't half suck some times. If I was so talented wow I would never come here that’s for sure, I am just stuck like many other expat wives giving up my life in the UK with a great job, great friends. It’s impossible here to have any of that back ( I am sure I am not alone in this opinion although it is my own experience). I am not perfect but I am not a bad person, I want nothing more to be accepted for me no some expat wife with a label!!


The simple fact is, 90% or more of the expats working in Banking sector and such, draw ridiculous salaries, that a local can only dream of. 

Comparatively, a local engineer draws, say, 4,000, the expat engineer in the same team will be drawing more than 6,000, plus allowances, and the expat doesn't have to pay for CPF deduction, and the local has to pay minus 20% and all, plus the local is the first one fired, when there is any crisis in the company.

Statistics speak for themselves. Not even 5% of westerners will get PR here, and they only are keen to 'make maximum money and get back' and not get bogged down in .. to quote a British guy I met, who is with an investment bank here .. he plainly called Singapore a S*** hole .. " Now if I was a Singaporean, I would have felt more than doubly mad at such people .. 

if so happens that your husband is not on expat package, that means nothing .. I am sure he is still drawing much more than a local, and, forgive me, is not contributing to CPF and gets a nett pay .. If he was not drawing that much, then, sorry for suggesting so.

Ever heard of the word stereotyping ? Well, for Asians, expats are rich .. so there, you have your answer.

I wonder which country you are from .. 

There is no love lost in Singapore ..  

Cheer up .. And have a nice day ..


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey, live and let live. There's no paradise on earth. Do as Romans do.


----------



## jobseeker (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Guys

Yes I was blowing off steam, hot headed an all, frustrated born white not rich hey ho the way the wind blows...I will live and let live I will rome in rome and do as they do, but I will be 1 better and smile, use my common sence, be kind and caring, be curtious to others, I will continue to hold the Door, and the lift door open for others...I will always say please & thank you. I will not be rude, I will use the manners that I was taught to use. I will not break the law, I will not think I am better than anyone else and I can only contiune to dream of that designer bag that I see 1 in 10 SG grils holding or queing for at LV @ the weekend!!....I dont want paradise I just want respect and not for the coulor of my skin, as an individual as me not to be treated same same...seems the poor people of asia are humble and always smile, never rude and live with nothing much at all seems here 2000 SG in salary is not enough funny I never earned that in the UK but hey ho live and let live right sel la vie (I don't see singaporeanes taking that salary or less, I see malays, indians, china natives doing the dirty work an observation I might add)


----------



## paulhere (Dec 24, 2009)

*perks*



jobseeker said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Yes I was blowing off steam, hot headed an all, frustrated born white not rich hey ho the way the wind blows...I will live and let live I will rome in rome and do as they do, but I will be 1 better and smile, use my common sence, be kind and caring, be curtious to others, I will continue to hold the Door, and the lift door open for others...I will always say please & thank you. I will not be rude, I will use the manners that I was taught to use. I will not break the law, I will not think I am better than anyone else and I can only contiune to dream of that designer bag that I see 1 in 10 SG grils holding or queing for at LV @ the weekend!!....I dont want paradise I just want respect and not for the coulor of my skin, as an individual as me not to be treated same same...seems the poor people of asia are humble and always smile, never rude and live with nothing much at all seems here 2000 SG in salary is not enough funny I never earned that in the UK but hey ho live and let live right sel la vie (I don't see singaporeanes taking that salary or less, I see malays, indians, china natives doing the dirty work an observation I might add)


 some people dont realize many many expats do not get the exrta perks like some like to say. Some dont come on a free will either. Some leave very nice homes family friends and other things they enjoy such as hobby's and alot more.


----------



## bam (Jul 4, 2009)

Yah certainly not all foreigners in Singapore are living like expats. Filipinos dont live like expats here although we are expats as well. Some foreigners get maltreated and cheated by their bosses as well. About that CPF, dont you get that back when you're older or use it for housing and stuff?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

bam said:


> Yah certainly not all foreigners in Singapore are living like expats. Filipinos dont live like expats here although we are expats as well. Some foreigners get maltreated and cheated by their bosses as well. About that CPF, dont you get that back when you're older or use it for housing and stuff?


Bam, don't stir up trouble here ..

If you are looking for fights, look elsewhere ...

CPF has it's own restriction, and now with the revised rules, Singaporeans need to have 120K S$ ++++ in their CPF Medisave, upon retirement for a pension-like payout ... not so rosy .. and even having an apartment, ten years down the road, the government can re-possess it for a lower (market rate .. as they claim) and the Singaporean has to start over again ... topping up the difference when they move to a newer assigned apartment ... 

No more getting it back in lump sum, like before ... 

As for your blindly accusing bosses ... it takes two hands to clap. As much as people get cheated, it is because partly most people dont mind it .. for a start .. ask around how many filipinos got jobs here without placement fee ?? And why only majority of the filipinos pay placement fee while the rest dont ??? It is simply because filipinos consider paying placement fee as normal, so much so even a dumb employer will consider it as a way for more money ... 

And, I have met enough of filipinos who make 5 digit pay, and own cars, live in Condos etc .. 

Can we stick to decent discussion and stop accusing Singapore ??


----------



## bam (Jul 4, 2009)

ecureilx said:


> Bam, don't stir up trouble here ..
> 
> If you are looking for fights, look elsewhere ...
> 
> ...


im merely stating a fact. not stirring up the pot. I was stating an opinion on the perception that foreigners have expat wages, packages, and living a good life. as for the bosses the government is partly to blame as well as the labor laws dont protect workers as much as it protects the employers. part of the reason why people who get abused dont go to the authorities is because they get persecuted as well..Granted the worker went into the job with knowledge however the fact the employer is in the position of power doesnt mean he can take advantage of a worker. 

As for the placement fee...it is common sense. Why would someone pay a placement fee if they can come here on their own and look for a job without needing the help of a recruitment agency.

comeon my observations are valid.


----------

